# Hunting gear found



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Live by the sword, die by the sword might be appropriate here..


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Ken said:


> No chance to get a plate number, if following him?
> But, after that reaction, I'd have added up the total value, and half the value would have been the reward price to get it back. Better yet- what happened in the end with it anyhow.
> Not sure if anyone still uses Craigslist much, but there used to be a misc section in there for reporting lost or found items.


 Did not get the plate it was dark and and plate lights were not on or maybe I just did notice. Did my part by make it known on here and Facebook so it not being claimed doesn’t sorely disappoint me since I know the gear went were it will be appreciated probably more than the previous owner. He has already harvested to deer with the gear.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Ray Duve said:


> Have on Facebook as well. In all reality I should not do anything. I tried to let him know his tail gate was down and he flipped me off and hit the gas and out his stuff came. Even that being the case still don’t feel right not trying to track him down. Hopefully he contacts me, gets his gear and learns a lesson in manners in the process. If not my nephew is set with some damn nice gear to replace his antique gear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's good of you Ray. Congrats on doing the right thing. It goes both ways; you reap what you sow.


----------

